

Ask HN: HN for DIY'ers? Is there such a thing? - aepearson

I was wondering if anyone here knew of a &quot;feed&quot; type site like HN that was for DIY-related topics.<p>I love building stuff and learning about building stuff. Would be cool to see something like this platform, but all about fun DIY projects.<p>The Instructables home page is pretty cool, but not quite what I was looking for.
======
ciscoriordan
[http://reddit.com/r/DIY](http://reddit.com/r/DIY)

------
levifig
As someone who has recently gotten super interested in soldering and other DIY
matters, I would too love to have a central hub for news and relevant stuff in
this subject… :)

~~~
aepearson
Sounds like a project in the making.

------
mobiplayer
The problem is that places like HN perverted the term "Hacker" by making it a
synonym of developer/coder, which in previous meanings covered what you call
"DIY'ers".

Everybody around here calls himself a hacker, when in the past it was more an
achievement than just a job you can choose.

~~~
aepearson
True story, haha.

I also remember used to be that "Hacker" in the programming context was looked
down upon. Meaning, you had no idea what you were doing (you were a "hack") or
you were up to no good (black hat).

------
brudgers
Some fraction of HN users are professionals in the primary fields it covers.
By definition DIY'ers are not professionals.

------
learning123
You might want to check out hometalk.com - thousands of DIY ideas and
projects, with lots of community interaction.

------
long
hackaday.com (not exactly the same because you can't submit links yourself but
lively comments threads and forums)

